
A tmux crash course (2016) - tosh
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/a-tmux-crash-course
======
ykevinator
Zoom is the best command, after using tmux for years, just discovered it.
Ctrl-b z brings a pane into full screen and back. I use a 4x4 grid and zoom in
and out.

------
rubyn00bie
I'm just curious- as I haven't really been able to get into tmux. Why use it
as opposed to iTerm's built-in tabs and panes? Or like what are the selling
points outside of just tabs and panes?

... I mostly just want to be sold on it :)

~~~
bigjimmyk3
My initial attraction to screen / tmux was when I spent most of my time logged
into remote servers. The ability to start a long-running script at the office,
detach from screen, then re-attach at home to check on it later was
indispensable.

~~~
collyw
Can you do this with traditional commands? Disown detatches from the terminal
(if I remember correctly), is there an equivalent to re-atach it later?

~~~
emit_time
With tmux you can have multiple terminal panes going in a session, disconnect,
and then reconnect.

------
sys_64738
I often use screen within tmux as it's easier with ctrl A and ctrl B than
double of those.

~~~
blevs
You can configure your local tmux to have a key press send the prefix command
to a remote tmux with a single keypress.

For example, to bind C-a to control the remote session:

    
    
       bind-key -n C-a send-prefix

~~~
sys_64738
Binding isn't an option as only defaults are available on target machines
(can't save .screenrc file). There can be thousands of target machines so
binding doesn't scale.

~~~
blevs
I'm sorry I wasn't clear. This would be a binding in your local tmux
configuration that sends the prefix command to whatever is in your current
pane, allowing you to have a key act as a 'remote prefix' button.

I agree that bindings still don't scale incredibly well depending on the
number of host machines you need to ssh from. I think your screen workaround
is a pretty neat solution.

